# Describe yourself (as a driver) in 2 words 🥈



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sweet 🍭and Accommodating 💆‍♀️


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


2 words ?

Double sexy ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mentor Teacher.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Safe
Patient


----------



## Shoaib Abu Abdullah (Feb 13, 2019)

Un predictable


----------



## Travison (Aug 9, 2019)

”FIVE STARS”


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


Courteous and sweet


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Since I drive for Uber the most befitting description "Dumb Ass"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Longhauling Creeper


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cancel machine


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Patient.
Safe.
Accommodating.
Not good with numbers.


Those are my two words.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Present: un-employed

Past: friendly and kind


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cautiously aggressive.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

"Never Again"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> 2 words ?
> 
> Double sexy ?


Are these to describe you or Kang?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


That's 3 words.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

A** Hole


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Poo slinger...8>)

Rakos


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Poo slinger...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 397410


Lmaooo


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Poo slinger...8>)
> 
> View attachment 397410


similar to "Pool Slinger"


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


Retired.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Quit early.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


Fun and good driver .


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


Never Smiles :laugh:

mine: I Quit


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Never Smiles :laugh:
> 
> mine: I Quit


Excuse me. Say it again. I dare you &#128528;

&#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


FED UP !


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Stable Genius


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Prefers cab.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Very patient


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

re tired


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Excuse me. Say it again. I dare you &#128528;


Joker says, Why so serious. 

No worries Sweetie, My Arabian princess is like that, until we meet up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Longhauler

Shuffler


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_$$ Long Tripping$$

$$ Profit Margin$$

$$Stacking Cash$$_
There's a few.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

My riders say;
"Great Conversation".


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Beautiful Disaster


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Clevername said:


> People suck


Not all of them


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Not all of them


Absolutely not! Most you don't know are even there. Some are wonderful. But then, some people suck. And how many pax have started their trip by asking you, "tell me about the most amazing rider you've had."


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Clevername said:


> Absolutely not! Most you don't know are even there. Some are wonderful. But then, some people suck. And how many pax have started their trip by asking you, "tell me about the most amazing rider you've had."


Out of close to 2500 rides over 5 years I've only had maybe 6 or 10 real bad pax. Most are cool. I get good stories for sure.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dope and Cool.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Dope and Cool.


You are Dope AND Cool.

Just my two cents
&#128526;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Dope and Cool.


Tips included. &#128176;&#128513;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You are Dope AND Cool.
> 
> Just my two cents
> &#128526;


Thanks! &#128077;



waldowainthrop said:


> Tips included. &#128176;&#128513;


Yup 
&#128526;



Mkang14 said:


> You are Dope AND Cool.
> 
> Just my two cents
> &#128526;


And likewise!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Not weird. All my pax tell me that I'm not weird like their last Uber drivers. So I think some of you are lying...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Not weird. All my pax tell me that I'm not weird like their last Uber drivers. So I think some of you are lying...


I'll say it... I'm weird &#129335;‍♀&#128175;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'll say it... I'm weird &#129335;‍♀&#128175;


As if you had to say it.... 

I mean my pax say their last riders are "creepy weird". I've heard everything from, "The woman looked like she was living in her car", to "He kept trying to flirt with us". Although, is that what you're saying is that you flirt with everyone so that you can eventually find someone and move out of your car?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I'll say it... I'm weird &#129335;‍♀&#128175;


You're Cool!! 
&#128077;


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Grinchy & unwelcoming


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Slightly Sober.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Registered sex...oh, sorry. You only wanted two words. Let me think about it and get back to you.


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

FED UP
I'M DONE


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

superior ineveryway


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Cool topic...

I need three words though “Im the Captain”

Said it many times to pax! They usually ahit up about navigation at that point. I dont need multiple people telling me multiple ways to travel there arsess around. I dont even use any app until i get close anyways. Like 1 mile away MAYBE. If its an unfimiliar area.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Trafarbulated & lopraduloric


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Flat broke.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Hot&spicy


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> Trafarbulated & lopraduloric


Actually made me look it up. These are NOT real words &#128514;&#129318;‍♀


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Clevername said:


> Some are wonderful. But then, some people suck.


They are not necessarily different people. It could be the same person that was wonderful at one time, or in one situation, but sucked in another. And sometimes that can be us.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Wasting life


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Out of close to 2500 rides over 5 years I've only had maybe 6 or 10 real bad pax. Most are cool. I get good stories for sure.


9300 rides for me and I've had those same 6 or 10. The cool ones are the ones who keep me doing this!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Clevername said:


> 9300 rides for me and I've had those same 6 or 10. The cool ones are the ones who keep me doing this!


Keep up the good work. Just do NOT let any of them complain to Uber about other things that might transpire! &#128514;


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Stu pid


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Total perv

It's easier for me to get away with it. :O


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

re tired


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Look Ma!

A buddy and I both think our headstones should read, "It seemed like a good idea at the time."


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


angry and sad


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> angry and sad


How about fast and slick like a...... &#129300;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How about fast and slick like a...... &#129300;


Sorry it's not you. Going on a week w. no gf, alone, spent my birthday alone, this month has sucked pretty hard.

(don't worry MODS! I'm not going the "other path" here again, ((to what end, anyways)))


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Sorry it's not you. Going on a week w. no gf, alone, spent my birthday alone, this month has sucked pretty hard.
> 
> (don't worry MODS! I'm not going the "other path" here again, ((to what end, anyways)))


It's okay. You didnt even say anything offensive lol.

I think dec/jan is a bummer for a lot of people. Bad months happen but good ones also come


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's okay. You didnt even say anything offensive lol.
> 
> I think dec/jan is a bummer for a lot of people. Bad months happen but good ones also come


Yeah traditionally January sucks badly. I need to make some serious life changes, I just don't know how or where to start. Im pretty sure leaving CA is top of that list.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

:cools:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Poo slinger...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 397410












Professional Respect


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Content former


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

starving artist


----------



## Bspringz (Jan 3, 2020)

Great actor.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Be patient


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Having fun
.
.
.
.
.
(first two words that came to mind. really)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Magical
Cranky


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think dec/jan is a bummer for a lot of people. Bad months happen but good ones also come


January has the highest suicide rates.

That's good to remember good months come to.



Greenfox said:


> Yeah traditionally January sucks badly. I need to make some serious life changes, I just don't know how or where to start. Im pretty sure leaving CA is top of that list.


Start by making a goal list. Try to accomplish the the easiest goal first, so you can stay motivated.

If you're seriously looking at moving out of CA, check out this forum.

http://www.city-data.com/forum/


----------



## Shaf9 (Jul 2, 2019)

Sandals and sweatpants


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

over it


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet &#127853;and Accommodating &#128134;‍♀


eccentrically flatulent


----------

